# Need a good set of binoculars



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've caught myself looking thru my scope more this week than ever before at movement. Time to face facts and Accept that my eyes aren't as strong as they used to be. Time for a good set of binoculars. I'm leaning towards 10x42 vortex. But I'd like some oppinions on others and I'm not spending more than $500


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I have found binoculars to be a series of tradeoffs. Power vs weight vs.size vs money vs portability. etc.

I have Nikon Travellite II binocs. Good points - under $100, small - I can use a belt loop to carry them. 4"x4"x1.5". Good for the ball game and the beach & better than my own eyeballs. I've found they are the right size to carry around. You can buy bigger ones but then you may not use them as much. You may want a bigger range of field but then again maybe not if you are looking through a bunch of trees as opposed to semi wooded areaas.

Mine are similar to these

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Niko...n+binoculars&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Here is the warranty for Nikon.....25 years or maybe $10 to fix...

http://www.cabelas.com/assets/product_files/pdf/repair_policy_2012.pdf


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i have a pair of nikon prostaff 8x25 that are compact and light weight that work really well for me and they are alot cheaper then $500.00 i think they were around $180.00 i also got the harness that is called bino system made by crooked horn outfitters. i would recommend this harness no matter what binos you go with. i know all about the vision going bad as i have to wear glasses with my gun with a scope that i hunt with .


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

My personal experience I bought cheap to100 bucks.To some of you 100 bucks is cheap.But here in Ohio the first thing you have to ask yourself what is the adverage distance you are actually seeing.What I'm saying is when you are sitting in your stand how far is your feild of veiw.My is about 75yrds.top I hunt in the thick stuff.I'm also in the need of new ones.For right now I'm using my rangefinder until I know what I need.Bios are like buying a gun it has to fit the person.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a set of Nikon sportstar 10x25 pocket binoculars that I use for hunting and I have trouble finding deer in the woods with them, the field of view is too small, if I were going to buy a new set I would lean toward the 7x range.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to carry small optics for many many years while primarily bowhunting. I switched to carrying 10X50 Nikon action plus 8 plus years ago and I am happy I did.

The only drawback is that they weigh a little more than I wish sometimes but that is more than compensated for with nice clear optics, very good field of view, plenty of magnification and *low light capability *that you just can't get from smaller objective lenses. All of this for around $150. Are they as good as a $500 pair, I think so on some of them I compared. Are they as good as a $1000 pair, nope, but I don't need them to hunt in the Midwest, maybe out west.

My opinion


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I bought a pair many years ago. man they was top ones going back then. and never cost over 100 bucks. not sure the power but here is a top thing if you do buy a pair. do as I did mine are Zoom type. wide to, when not in zoom there wide view and as you zoom of coarse they narrow. but move in like those TV cameras use to get a baseball game on. start at wide you zoom in and will not loose the where heck did the ball go. not sure if there still made but why would they not be beats me. a lever is the zoomer. man I never part with these.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> I've caught myself looking thru my scope more this week than ever before at movement. Time to face facts and Accept that my eyes aren't as strong as they used to be. Time for a good set of binoculars. I'm leaning towards 10x42 vortex. But I'd like some oppinions on others and I'm not spending more than $500



I have a pair of Steiner 8x21 that are nice and are compact. Remember the higher the maginification the harder they are to pick up your entended object. You know just like throwing your scope up on 9 power and you can't find squat until you turn it down. If you do get the 10 power the larger objective is the way to go, which has a larger field of view. You will be able to find your object easier with the larger objective. Varible zooms are nice if you can still get them, like Eriesteamer mentioned. Just a thought.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Being somewhat(naw, a lot!) cheap, I buy whatever Walmart carries(they have really cheap(Bushnell), and then go up to like Nikon!) I do this because I am hard on handheld items and if I drop them and they break, I toss them. Most of the time, I get 10X50's since I like to see if anyone in a big Trophy(a half mile away) is killing them on Erie when I'm not,(or if they're entertaining any NFL cheerleaders!) and seldom, so far, use them for hunting.(My down range sight is still VG, just can't read close up.) I'd suggest you go there and look around. You might be surprised that you could find exactly what you're looking for. Again, for under $200 you can get Nikons, for $50-75, "something else".


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the BX-1 Yosemite Binoculars by Leupold and I love them. I highly recommend them. Anytime I am in the treestand they are around my neck. Small enough to not get in the way. I can draw my bow back and not worry about the binoculars getting in the way. Great optics. Awesome in low light conditions (I will never own a bushnell/nikon set of binos again). They seem to be reasonably priced (I received mine for Christmas last year). Plus they come with Leupold's limited lifetime warranty

Here's the link to leupold's site:

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-shooting/binoculars/bx-1-yosemite-binoculars/

I did a quick bing search and it looks like you can get a pair for $70-$120:

http://www.bing.com/shopping/search...pvt=BX-1+Yosemite+Binoculars&FORM=HURE#x0y378


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Ez, I have a set of Nikon monarch 12 power binos. A few years old but barely used and I will let them go cheap if you want to try them out. My go to pair is a set of 8x that I always use.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I use the BX-1 Yosemite Binoculars by Leupold and I love them. I highly recommend them. Anytime I am in the treestand they are around my neck. Small enough to not get in the way. I can draw my bow back and not worry about the binoculars getting in the way. Great optics. Awesome in low light conditions (I will never own a bushnell/nikon set of binos again). They seem to be reasonably priced (I received mine for Christmas last year). Plus they come with Leupold's limited lifetime warranty
> 
> Here's the link to leupold's site:
> 
> ...


I am sure they are very good however the low light capibility can only be good on the the 6 X 30 not the 8 X 30 just based upon the exit pupil rating. They just can't let in enough light with the 30 MM objective lens.

The reason I carry those 10 X 50's is the keep an exit pupil of at leat 5 to allow for my aging eyes to get all of the light they can use.

This article explains it well.

http://www.bestbinocularsreviews.com/blog/exit-pupil-06/


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

EZ just finished hunting gun season with a pair of Green ring Cascades by Leupold.
These are the waterproof model 10-42 power.
Bought them off the OGF swapboard for $125.00 and I love them.
I think new they are around $380.00 but well within your price range.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Got an early Christmas present from my dad before gun season Leopold Acadia on sale through cabelas right now. They are by far the best binocs I've ever looked through clear and gather light extremely well in low light conditions 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have used most the of high end bino's. I still own leupolds and Nikons, while my screne name may reject this post I like the Nikons the best. I still prefer Leupold scopes. The german scopes and binos don't impress me and I have tested them. An eight power Nikon should fit your needs. Then choose the size you want to carry.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Redfield Rebel 8x32,,These are around $100 and well worth it. Check these out EZ, I think you'll like them.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I love my Vortex Diamondback 10X42's.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you can find one inyour area open, Kmart has some decent binos with some good sale prices right now.(Bushnells).


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a pair of 10 X 42 Leupold Cascades in Mosy Oak Break-up Infinity I got last year. My experience with them, great in low light, perfect for taking on the yak as well (waterproof), has crisp picture and they're compact enough for any use. Worth taking a look at in the $300.00 range to meet your budget. I sure have taken a liking to them. Took'em to the Bengals game last week and felt like I was on the field and in the huddle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Anything from Bushnell is good. Had mine for 20+ yrs. I think my next pair will be the Trophy.


----------

